# Middle names for LUCY?



## Lara310809

Trying to find a middle name to go with LUCY. Any suggestions? I like Marie, but OH doesn't, and I've already used my middle name (Rose) for our daughter's middle name, so don't want to use it again. Also don't want to use my MIL or my mum's names. 

Our surname begins with an L too, so preferably no middle names beginning with L

LUCY ______? :flower:


----------



## Lucy22

My middle name is Kate :) I won't take offence if you don't like it though :haha:

:flow: x


----------



## xSarahM

Lucy Ellen L
Lucy Rose L
Lucy Mae L
Lucy Grace L
Lucy Megan L
Lucy Ivy L
Lucy Emma L
Lucy Jennifer L


----------



## LunaRose

Lucy22 - I like Lucy Kate! :D

How about ..

Lucy Sophia
Lucy Erin
Lucy Eva
Lucy Paige
Lucy Eloise
Lucy Emma
Lucy Ava
Lucy Violet
Lucy Eve

:flower:


----------



## JackiePed

Ohhhhh First I have to tell you:
I LOVE the name Lucy for a girl!! 

Hubby hates it, BUUUUT I took a gamble... I've been shot down for every girl name I like for the last few pregnancies... I wanted Charlotte -- no. Next baby, I wanted Claire --- no. Now, I want Lucy -- no.
But hubby REALLLLLY wants Thor for a boy. He thinks it is so cool, so original, etc.... so I gambled: I said, "Ok... you can have Thor for a boy if I can pick ANY girl name I want."

Yyyyay!!!

So-- go Lucy!! I love that name. (Trying to decide myself between Charlotte (Charlie), Claire, and Lucy)

I say pick a middle name that starts with a consonant and has two syllables... it's hard to say a name that starts with a vowel right after the 'y' in Lucy. 

Like Lucy Noelle, or Lucy Kathleen, or Lucy Jordan, or Lucy Nicole....


----------



## preppymommy

Lucy Nicolette
Lucy Isabelle/Isobel
Lucy Shae
Lucy Cathrine


----------



## LaraJJ

My sister is called Lucy, her full name is:

Lucy Esther Joy - it is quite unusual but she loves it :)


----------



## bassdesire

Lucy Noa (No ah) I always think Noa is like Marie--it goes so well with almost any first name.

Lucy Sarah
Lucy Marie (I know you said this isn't going to work, but it sounds so lovely)
Lucy Grace


----------



## JustLurking

Lucy Alice sounds really nice and both names have the same vibe (ie cute, early 20th century, very British)


----------



## FreeSpirit

Lucy Anna
Lucy Seraphina
Lucy Camille
Lucy Ember


----------



## Button#

Lucy Elizabeth
Lucy Rebecca
Lucy Amelia


----------



## Surprise

I met a baby named Lucy the other day, whose middle name was Claire. Lucy Claire, so cute!


----------



## Faffalina

How about Lucy Cara?


----------



## AfterAbigail

I'm not sure but Lucy means "light" how about something that fits with this?


----------



## TwilightAgain

Lucy May/Mae
Lucy Rose
Lucy Belle

:)


----------



## oliviarose

Lucy Elizabeth
Lucy annabelle
Lucy Isobel


----------



## yvonne85

Lucy Anna
Lucy Grace


----------



## CandiceSj

My daughter's mn is Claire and I think it goes well with Lucy.

Lucy Claire L
Lucy Marianne
Lucy Bianca
Lucy Evelyn


----------



## Shabutie

My first thought when i read the title was Lucy Jane/Jayne.

:flower:


----------



## bump_wanted

I promise i thought Marie before i opened this!!! Funny too becauae i dont know any maries and its not a name ive thought of before!!

Its fate your DH cant argue with fate!! Xx


----------

